# Gelcoat Erneuerung Ja oder Nein??



## CarlooSR (8. März 2011)

Hallo
ich bin gerade dabei mein Doering GFK Boot wieder aufzuhübschen..
gestern habe ich das Boot aus dem Wasser geholt,da war die vom vorbesitzer angebrachte antifouling beschichtung noch in ordnung, als ich mich heute ans entfernen geben wollte , die überraschung : die Beschichtung pellt sich von allein ab (größtenteils zu mindest). Unter dem Antifouling kam n schwarzer belag zum vorschein der auf dem grünen gelCoat haftet .mit einem Spachtel bekommt man es gut weg.

Frage : altes Antifouling abkratzen (per Hand ) und alten gelcoat drauflassen und dann neuen gelcoat aufpinseln??

 Oder  Lieber den leicht verkratzten gelcoat (durch des abkratzen des antifoulings ) komplett runterschleifen und dann ganz neu aufbauen ??

könnt ihr mir konkrete mittel sagen welche ich verwenden soll sprich welche produkte genau?

vielen dank für eure Mühen

Carloo

So und ein Bild :


----------



## Lurchi (9. März 2011)

*AW: Gelcoat Erneuerung Ja oder Nein??*

Hi CarlooSR, hier mal meine persönliche Meinung dazu |kopfkrat

Antifouling ist ja meines Wissens nach nicht ganz ungiftig und wird ursprünglich für "Boote" verwendet die man nicht eben mal zur Pflege aus dem Wasser heben kann. 
So wie es auf dem Bild aussieht ist das bei deinem relativ einfach möglich. Kratze den AF einfach ab, spar dir das Geld und gut ist. Hab selber n GFk-Boot(ANKA) und mache es zum Saisonende eimal im Bodenbereich sauber. Also als viel würde ich den Algenbewuchs innerhalb eines Jahres nicht nennen. Der Aufwand und das Geld ist es meines Erachtens nicht wert. Aber wie gesagt nur meine persönliche Meinung.

MfG Lurchi


----------



## CarlooSR (10. März 2011)

*AW: Gelcoat Erneuerung Ja oder Nein??*

Hey,
 also ist antifouling nicht unbedingt erforderlich?! Ich hatte eigentlich vor , des restliche antifouling runterschleifen , den gelcoat anrauen und dann neues af draufpinseln ?!


----------



## HD4ever (10. März 2011)

*AW: Gelcoat Erneuerung Ja oder Nein??*

AF ist nicht unbedingt erforderlich wenn das Boot kein Wasserlieger ist.
Aber irgendwie kommt bei mir da der Eindruck auf das allein ein neuer AF Anstrich nicht ausreichend sein könnte bei deinem Boot ... |kopfkrat
vielleicht ist ne gute Adresse für deine Frage auch das *Boote-Forum*


----------



## volkerm (10. März 2011)

*AW: Gelcoat Erneuerung Ja oder Nein??*

Moin,

lass in jedem Fall das Gelcoat drauf, das ist die Schutzschicht für das GFK.
Wenn Du im Unterwasserbereich Fehlstellen im Gecoat hast, wird es interessant und aufwändig.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## CarlooSR (10. März 2011)

*AW: Gelcoat Erneuerung Ja oder Nein??*

also ich denke schon das der gelcoat beschädigt ist...beim abkratzen kamen grüne späne mit runter der gelCoat ist im unterwasserbereich auch nicht so hart wie über der wasserlinie... meinem gefühl nach !


So und wie geh ich nun vor : gelCoatkomplett runter un dann neu drauf MIT antifouling (liegt des jahr über im wasser!) ? 
Welchen gelcoat brauche ich da reicht da eine schicht, oder muss ich mehrere aufbringen . 
würde das gesamte zeug bei Compass24 bestellen die haben u.a. International produkte taugen die etwas? Wenn ja welche?

Vielen Dank schon mAl 
liebe grüße Carlos!


----------



## volkerm (10. März 2011)

*AW: Gelcoat Erneuerung Ja oder Nein??*

Moin,

dann ist das so, wie ich nach den Bildern befürchtet hatte.
Das Gelcoat ist unterwasser weg.
Das wird ein dickeres Ding, bei einem Wasserlieger ist das nicht ohne.
Ich würde- und mache es selbst, da mit Epoxid rangehen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## CarlooSR (10. März 2011)

*AW: Gelcoat Erneuerung Ja oder Nein??*

was schlägst du vor?


----------



## CarlooSR (13. März 2011)

*AW: Gelcoat Erneuerung Ja oder Nein??*

so bin jetzt soweit das ich komplett alles abschleife was da drauf is an farbe das ist nur einmal arbeit und dann hab ich hoffentlich wieder für ein paar jahre ruhe!.

Nur was tue ich wenn ich das GFk freigelegt hab?!

Mit einemExpoid harz mehrmals bestreichen und so den gelCoat ersetzten und dann unterwasser noch ein schichtantifouling anbringen?!
muss unter das Epoxidharz noch ein Primer? oder kann ich das so direkt auf das den (geschliffenen) Gfk Rumpf aufgetragen werden!?

Vielen dank für eure hilfe MFg Carlos


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. März 2011)

*AW: Gelcoat Erneuerung Ja oder Nein??*

Hier gibts ja schon einige Boote- Threads... die hätte man ja zumindest  mal querlesen können.|rolleyes

Gelcoat streichen -IS NICHT- weil Gelcoat ein Harz ist, was (ausser in einer Negativform beim Neubau) niemals eine Glatte Fläche ergibt..... und ausserdem verd. besch. zu verarbeiten ist.

AF runter--- Schäden freilegen und konisch anschleifen- mit EP-Harz und Gelege reparieren- Rumpf komplett schleifen, bis eine plane Oberfläche erreicht ist- anschließend gründlichst säubern- mit 1-K oder 2-K Bootslack lackieren

FEDDICH! Das war die Kurzform!
Die lange ausführliche Form findeste in den Threads von Volkerma oder anglerjung!


----------



## Taxidermist (13. März 2011)

*AW: Gelcoat Erneuerung Ja oder Nein??*



> Gelcoat streichen -IS NICHT- weil Gelcoat ein Harz ist, was (ausser in einer Negativform beim Neubau) niemals eine Glatte Fläche ergibt..... und ausserdem verd. besch. zu verarbeiten ist.
> 
> Genau so sieht es aus, daher nur die beschädigte Gelcoatschicht neu
> belegen, dies so glatt wie möglich!
> ...


 
Taxidermist


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. März 2011)

*AW: Gelcoat Erneuerung Ja oder Nein??*

Stimmt!


Hab noch vergessen zu schreiben, daß Gelcoat nur unter "Luftabschluss" richtig aushärtet!


----------



## Taxidermist (13. März 2011)

*AW: Gelcoat Erneuerung Ja oder Nein??*



> daß Gelcoat nur unter "Luftabschluss" richtig aushärtet!


 
Dies kann ich so nicht bestätigen!
Gelcoats welche ich bisher verarbeitet habe,wurden während der Abbindephase, soll heißen "klebfest" belegt, um eine polymere Verbindung mit dem Laminat zu bewirken.
Aber nicht unter Luftabschluß, obwohl ein Vakuum sicher hilfreich wäre Luftblasen zu entfernen (Pumpe zu teuer!).

Taxidermist


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. März 2011)

*AW: Gelcoat Erneuerung Ja oder Nein??*

So meinte ich es.
Du hast lediglich die besseren Worte dafür gefunden!


----------



## volkerm (13. März 2011)

*AW: Gelcoat Erneuerung Ja oder Nein??*

Moin,

Epoxid, so es denn richtig, und vor allem in der richtigen Mischung verarbeitet wird, ist kein Problem beim schleifen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Taxidermist (13. März 2011)

*AW: Gelcoat Erneuerung Ja oder Nein??*

Im Grunde genommen kann der TS ruhig seinen Rumpf mit Gelcoat bestreichen!
Dies wird zwar nicht ohne Pinselspuren und Rotznasen gehen, aber bei sonem Rudernachen, wird sich dies nicht auf die Rumpfgeschwindigkeit auswirken.
Ist halt nicht so schön wie ne glatte Oberfläche.
Einen Gelcoat im nachhinein durch Schleifen zu glätten ist fast unmöglich!
Ich würde dennoch laminieren,dann eventuell schleifen, abspachteln (nicht bei dem Boot) und besagter 1 o.2K Lack, fertig.

Taxidermist

P.S,:Antifouling würde ich nur bei einem Wasserlieger verwenden, wenn überhaupt!


----------



## CarlooSR (13. März 2011)

*AW: Gelcoat Erneuerung Ja oder Nein??*

gut danke euch , wie gesagt sind bis jetz keine risse im gfk bekannt 
nur der Gelcoat ist halt an mehreren stellen (Kratzer 2-4 mm tief) beschädigt. 

Ich habe das so verstanden , das Sobald die oberfläche des gelcoats beschädigt ist die Dichtheit nicht mehr gegeben ist... sprich das wasser da durch dringen kann.|kopfkrat

und ich hatte ja jetz nicht 40 kratzer ausspachteln da ist es ja einfacher den kompletten (auf dem Foto grünen Gelcoat) bis aufs gfk abzuschleifen und dann von unten her neu aufzubauen ?! dann habe ch die gewissheit das es dicht ist und habe ruhe auf längere zeit. 
Zum Af- das Boot soll im Rursee liegen, ein Stausee mit annährend trinkwasser qualität , und dementsprechend auch wenig nährstoffen und algen.
hier liegen auch aluboote ohne Af unten drunter und das ohne merklichen algenbewuchs , Sprich ,wenn überhaupt , ein günstiges Af nur zur Absicherung.

könnt ihr mir ein paar Produkte nennen , die ihr erfolgreich auf gfk booten angewendet habt? 
http://www.epiform.de/shop/ diese seite hab ich gefunden , da werden epoxid-Primer angeboten, ist das das hier angesprochene epoxid harz ,welches die schutzschicht herstellt oder ist das nur die Vorbereitung darauf?!

Vielen Dank schon mal

Carlos


----------



## Taxidermist (13. März 2011)

*AW: Gelcoat Erneuerung Ja oder Nein??*



> [/QUO
> 
> gut danke euch , wie gesagt sind bis jetz keine risse im gfk bekannt
> nur der Gelcoat ist halt an mehreren stellen (Kratzer 2-4 mm tief) beschädigt.
> ...


----------



## CarlooSR (13. März 2011)

*AW: Gelcoat Erneuerung Ja oder Nein??*

Hier noch mal ein bild von den Kratzern , hier jedoch über der wasseroberfläche

http://www.5load.de/img_88362_qdz.gif

wenns geht wollte ich ohne Lamieren machen ?! spart dann doch gnaz schön viel arbeit , hab diese Gfk laminierarbeiten als blöde in erinnerung... 
Also Ausschleifen, Spachteln (ja oder nein) und dann einfach n bootslack drüber?! ist der Bootslack auf dauer nicht wasserdurchlässig?.
die epoxidschicht hab ich auch eingeplant , da des boot ab und zu shcon mal auf steine gezogen werden soll ,zum anlanden.

wäre da eine epoxidschicht nicht sinnvoller


MFG Carlos


----------



## Taxidermist (13. März 2011)

*AW: Gelcoat Erneuerung Ja oder Nein??*

Was man dort als Kratzer sieht scheint ja alles nur oberflächlich zu sein!
Da brauchst du wohl gar nichts am Gelcoat zu machen sondern nur ein bischen 2K Lack.
Nur der Sülrand (Bootsrand) sieht ja böse aus, nicht nur die rausgebrochene Ruderhaterung und hat da noch jemand reingesägt?
Da wirst du alles anschleifen müssen, müssen und in jedem Fall laminieren, bestenfalls gleich eine Metallplatte samt Dollenhalter einlaminieren!

Taxidermist


----------



## CarlooSR (13. März 2011)

*AW: Gelcoat Erneuerung Ja oder Nein??*

ja des Boot haben wir leider so gekauft. jetzt wird das alles gesäubert und dann mit epoxid vergossen und dann werden edelstahlflacheisen montiert  aber da kenn ich mich besser aus als passionierter metallbauer  fest steht das die ruderdollen nicht mehr in die bordwand kommen  bisschen schwer zu erklären.wenn ihr wollt stell ichmorgen mal ne zeichnung ein wie ich das vorhabe


----------

